# ATH-M50 + E6/E11



## arvbuddy

Hello, so I just got my brand new Audio Technica ATH-M50's and I'm amazed. I am normally using them on my cell phone as that is where all my music is. I have an LG Optimus T and I want to get an amp. So i was wondering whether it is worth it? if it is, which one should i get E6? E11? Another? I thank you very much for your input


----------



## NA Blur

I think either the E6 or E11 would be fine.  I personally like the Total Bithead from Headphone.com, but it is not the most bass inclusive amp out there.  I do like how well built it is whereas some people have had issues with the FiiO products.
   
  The ATH-M50 is one of the best headphones period especially for the price.  I am glad to read you like them.


----------



## arvbuddy

Thanks a lot  Yeah, I am really wondering because it's a $30 difference. If they won't sound much different, then I don't want to waste $30 to have the E11


----------



## NA Blur

Here are the specs for both so you can see them in one post.  The E11 has twice the output power at the same impedance which is a nice improvement.  The E11 is also a DAC which will help improve the sound from your PC as it will translate the ones and zeroes far better than your computer.  I vote the E11 unless you have the creds to spend on a Bithead.
   
  FiiO E11
*[size=medium]Specification[/size]*
   
  [size=8pt][size=8pt][size=small][size=8pt][size=8pt]●Power Source (Adapter)[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][/size][size=8pt]DC 5V, 500mA[/size][/size][/size][/size]
  [size=8pt]●Frequency Response[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]10~100KHz[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Signal to Noise Ratio[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]≥98dB[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Crosstalk[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]60dB[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Gain[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]≥12dB(High); ≥6dB(Low)[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Total Harmonic Distortion[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]<0.009%(10mW)[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Maximum Output Power[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]Voltage=H  300mW(16Ω) [/size][size=10pt];[/size][size=8pt] 200mW(32Ω); 35mW(300Ω)[/size]
  [size=8pt]  Voltage=L  120mW(16Ω);[/size][size=8pt]88mW(32Ω); 13mW(300Ω)[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Battery charge time[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]200M  [/size]
  [size=7.5pt]●Battery play hours: >10H[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Recommended Headphone Impedance[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]16~300Ω[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Input Impedance[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]>5KΩ[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Size[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]92.5x 54.2x 13.4mm[/size]
  [size=8pt]●Weight[/size][size=8pt]：[/size][size=8pt]65g (battery included)[/size]
  FiiO E6
   *[size=medium]Specification[/size]*
[size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]output power:[/size]150mW (16Ω Loaded)[size=8pt]；[/size][size=8pt]16mW (300Ω Loaded)[/size]
  [size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]SNR:≥95dB(A weight)[/size]
[size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size][size=small]Distortion:[/size][/size][size=8pt]＜[/size][size=8pt]0.009%(10mW)[/size]
  [size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]Frequency response:10Hz~100KHz[/size]
  [size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]Headset impedance:16Ω~300Ω[/size]
  [size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]USB power supply portC 5V/500mA[/size]
  [size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]Power supply mode :Built-in rechargeable lithium battery.[/size]
  [size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]Size:41mmx40.2mmx9mm[/size]
  [size=8pt][size=8pt]●[/size]Weight:16g[/size]


----------



## gohanssjn

Quote: 





na blur said:


> Here are the specs for both so you can see them in one post.  The E11 has twice the output power at the same impedance which is a nice improvement.  The E11 is also a DAC which will help improve the sound from your PC as it will translate the ones and zeroes far better than your computer.  I vote the E11 unless you have the creds to spend on a Bithead.


 
   
   
  I think the E11 is only an amp, not a DAC.  The E7/E17 are portable DACs.


----------



## headphonereview

Quote: 





arvbuddy said:


> Thanks a lot  Yeah, I am really wondering because it's a $30 difference. If they won't sound much different, then I don't want to waste $30 to have the E11


 


  Without a doubt get the E11 - I own both, and the E11 is heads and tails above the E6 in terms of sound quality - I'm serious too, it's not even close.  I have the E11 paired with the ATH M50's and the pair is absolutely amazing.  For $30 extra, you'll be happy you spent the money.  Also, if you buy it from Amazon, there's a Micca kit up there that has an extra battery, a wall charger and some additional accessories for the same price as the E11 alone - it's a killer deal.


----------



## uchikoma

I'm using an M50 w/ a Fiio E11 right now hooked up to a Zune HD PMP / Galaxy Nexus and you should get it over the E6 (unless you need the uber small size). Also ... even though the M50 is easy to drive, it benefits from having an amp. *IF* you want to use your amp with a computer though, then keep in mind that you *cannot *use it while it's charging. Finally, contrary to what the pictures might seem to imply - the E11 is pretty light. 
   
  Contrary to what was stated earlier in this thread, *there is* *no DAC* in the E11 (or the E6 for that matter) - amp only. If you need/want a DAC+Amp, then you need to look at the Fiio E7 / E17 (or some other amp model) ... though in that case you should go for the E17 if you have the resources for a comparable amp component against the E11.


----------



## PlayerN07

Quote: 





uchikoma said:


> I'm using an M50 w/ a Fiio E11 right now hooked up to a Zune HD PMP / Galaxy Nexus and you should get it over the E6 (unless you need the uber small size). Also ... even though the M50 is easy to drive, it benefits from having an amp. *IF* you want to use your amp with a computer though, then keep in mind that you *cannot *use it while it's charging. Finally, contrary to what the pictures might seem to imply - the E11 is pretty light.
> 
> Contrary to what was stated earlier in this thread, *there is* *no DAC* in the E11 (or the E6 for that matter) - amp only. If you need/want a DAC+Amp, then you need to look at the Fiio E7 / E17 (or some other amp model) ... though in that case you should go for the E17 if you have the resources for a comparable amp component against the E11.


 

 I use my Zune w/Total bithead combo on my m50s and it sounds great. I wish more of my local friends were audiophiles so I can try different setups...


----------



## Makiah S

Nice link with the Amazon Bundle, I like buying things from Amazon. I looking to pair and E-11 with an XB1000 [I have an E6 & Modded XB700] so hopefully the E11 will get me to that next level of face smashing Tight Sub bass ^^


----------



## expncon

Does anyone have experience with the *ATH-M50* and the *iBasso D-Zero*? I've been reading that the Fiio E11 can sound pretty dark, whereas the D-Zero is brighter and might reproduce the source more accurately.
   
  I do wish my M50s had a bit more bass so the E11 sounds appealing, but I don't want to compromise overall sound quality if the D-Zero will also push the lower frequencies just as well. The amp is primarily for portable use, although if I had the D-Zero I could use it as a DAP with my sound card.
   
  Favorite genre(s): Trance, electronica, drum and bass.
  Source(s): Asus Xonar DG, iPod Touch 4G (Jailbroken).
   
  Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## headphonereview

I haven't use the iBasso D-Zero, but I have used both the E11 and the E17 with the M50's.  I wouldn't call the E11 dark, as much as it doesn't accent the upper mids and treble like it does the bass.  That being said, the E17 on the other hand has an absolutely airy treble and upper midrange that is exquisite.  It's bass EQ implementation isn't as smooth as the E11, but I never noticed that being a problem with the M50's.  If the detail on the upper ranges is what you're after, the E17 is just slightly more than the iBasso D-Zero you mentioned and it is completely portable, plus it's a DAC to boot.  The only reputable place I know of that's actually got the E17 in stock right now is a Fiio partnered company called Micca here in the states.  You can check them out at www.miccastore.com
   
  Best of luck man.


----------



## Trolol

A question for people who have used their M50's with Fiio E6, which EQ do you usually use? I personally like the EQ off because the rest don't sound as clear. I think the blue EQ2 is okay for bass boost, but I can hear some noise/distortion.

 What about you guys?


----------



## SuperZero5225

Hey all, I don't mean to interrupt the discussion but I figure this would the best spot to ask my question without starting a new thread and considering that I have the M50's as well. I like to listen to alot of Dubstep (Kode9, Skream, Loefah, Coki, Mala ect.) (Not that Skrillex ****) Most of the songs I like to hear have very low bass to them, and while yes I hear them on the headphones, I just don't really feel them like I do with my Subwoofer I have for my computer. I've been thinking about getting the Fiio E17 since I can use it as a desktop and a portable amp. Do you guys think I should get the E17 for my needs and what not? Also Dubstep is not my only genre I listen to, I also listen to Rock/Alt., Hip-Hop/Rap, and Classic Rock as well. Would the E17 help improve the sound for the M50's or should I just some new HP like the Denon AH - D2000? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Darkblade48

I don't think any amplifier will help you obtain the same feeling as a subwoofer can...


----------



## SuperZero5225

I mean it probity won't, but, would it help the bass tho?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





superzero5225 said:


> I mean it probity won't, but, would it help the bass tho?


 
   
  Only if your headphones are bass emphasizing.


----------



## headphonereview

Quote: 





superzero5225 said:


> I mean it probity won't, but, would it help the bass tho?


 
  I have both the E17 and the E11 (and the E6 - which I'm not particularly fond of) and if you're looking to jump up the bass, get the E11 and pump the EQ to 2 - you'll get some pretty incredible bass, and yes, it's a vast increase in bass over just what your M50's do on their own.  The E11 is a gem for those seeking more bass without spending a fortune - plus, it does a good job of not messing up the rest of the frequency range.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





headphonereview said:


> I have both the E17 and the E11 (and the E6 - which I'm not particularly fond of) and if you're looking to jump up the bass, get the E11 and pump the EQ to 2 - you'll get some pretty incredible bass, and yes, it's a vast increase in bass over just what your M50's do on their own.  The E11 is a gem for those seeking more bass without spending a fortune - plus, it does a good job of not messing up the rest of the frequency range.


 
  That's good to hear, and it the E6 isn't that bad. EQ2 on e6 is nice, makes the highs a little crisper imo and gives you decent bass... but yea I'd like to get an E11 as the E6 doesn't do it for me any more lol [still it's better than nothing!]
   
  Mmm, I'm about to start working and the E11 might be my first purchase lol,


----------



## SuperZero5225

Quote: 





headphonereview said:


> I have both the E17 and the E11 (and the E6 - which I'm not particularly fond of) and if you're looking to jump up the bass, get the E11 and pump the EQ to 2 - you'll get some pretty incredible bass, and yes, it's a vast increase in bass over just what your M50's do on their own.  The E11 is a gem for those seeking more bass without spending a fortune - plus, it does a good job of not messing up the rest of the frequency range.


 
  So I should go with the E 11? If makes my music experience better with it I might have to give it a try. Looks like the E 11 is WAY cheaper than the E 17, but what I like about the E 17 is that you can use it as desktop amp as well, can you do the same with the E 11? 
   
  (Edit) Nevermind don't answer this question. I'm just going to go with the E 11 since I don't need a DAC.


----------



## HipHopHead92

I'm getting the M50s as well. Would you guys consider it necessary to get an E11 Fiio headphone amp with it if I'm mainly using the headphones on my iPhone 4S?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





hiphophead92 said:


> I'm getting the M50s as well. Would you guys consider it necessary to get an E11 Fiio headphone amp with it if I'm mainly using the headphones on my iPhone 4S?


 
   
  Not necessary. Should go pretty loud without an amp.


----------



## dnullify

superzero5225 said:


> I mean it probity won't, but, would it help the bass tho?




You're going to want to check out the digizoid zo2 thread, as that is as close as you're going to get. 

I'd like to mention just in general that the point of an amp is not to color music, just amplify it and bring out the best of your phones. If you're a basshead, the zo2 might help, it's my understanding that it's more an in line EQ than amp and imparts bass to any phones. 

Keep in mind that a sub woofer is a larger driver moving lots of air that can get significantly Lower than anything else- which is the point. It sounds like you want lots of bass impact and sub-bass, so that's something to keep an eye out when looking for new phones.


----------



## HipHopHead92

proton007 said:


> Not necessary. Should go pretty loud without an amp.




Oh ok, thanks a lot.


----------



## headphonereview

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Not necessary. Should go pretty loud without an amp.


 
  Agreed - the M50's do a great job on their own.  My suggestion is to get the M50's and if you feel you want to take them to the next level later, you can always pick up an amp.  I will say, the M50's are jewel's on their own, but when paired with any quality amp, they are just flat out amazing for the price.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> You're going to want to check out the digizoid zo2 thread, as that is as close as you're going to get.
> I'd like to mention just in general that the point of an amp is not to color music, just amplify it and bring out the best of your phones. If you're a basshead, the zo2 might help, it's my understanding that it's more an in line EQ than amp and imparts bass to any phones.


 
   
  +1.


----------

